# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Don't buy from backwater reptiles!!

## n321

I bought three Asian Spiny Toads, a Pacman Frog, and a Halloween Crab from here. The Pacman Frog and one of the toads arived sick and both died within a few days. I don't think I'm going to get a refund.

PLEASE PEOPLE, DON'T MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE I MADE! SPEND THE EXTRA MONEY TO BUY FROM A REPUTABLE DEALER WHO SELLS HEALTHY ANIMALS!

----------


## n321

UPDATE:
I DID get a refund from Sam. It turns out that he didn't get one of my emails due to a technical failure. I thought he just didn't want to reply. This caused some confusion.

What I wrote above may have been kind of impulsive. The Pacman Frog and the Asian-Spined Toad WERE sick and they DID die, but I have gotten a reply from Sam since then, and it appears like everything has been cleared up.

I am pleased with the communication. He has replied very promptly. In that sense, I would recomend BWR ( BTW, he told me that this is the first instance that a customer has gotten a sick animal). 

There is always a risk buying online, and BWR is no different. It appears like other people are pleased though, and that this was a rare incident.

Sam told me that he might implement a 7 day guarantee. If he does this, I would highly recomend giving him your business. As a person, he appears to be honest.

----------


## DogRetepCow

I was checking out backwater reptiles' website earlier today and it looked very reputable. Sorry you had a bad experience.

----------


## ndame88

Ya, ordered crickets from them, took 5 days to arrive, a lot of dead ones,I will not use them again.

----------

